# Thor's Journal



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Day 1
Went to local pet store and looked for a Betta found Thor and another fella. Bought Thor cause he was amazing! I emptied him into the tank and checked him over for diseases and he seems happy enough. Now he swims around and investigates the tank searching for hidy holes. His favourite place is in a terracotta cave that I made for him. Let's see how he goes for his first night!:-? Hope he goes alright!


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Day 2
Thor went well during the night . I was watching him eating his food and he grips on really tightly to the food and tries to eat it that way. I absolutely love the way his fins move when he swims.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry for the delay guys I have been studying really hard and haven't had time to post.
His days however have been regular for a fighter and he loves to eat his food. I feed him a variety of food just to make sure he is happy but LOOOOOOVES balls instead of flakes.


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Day 8: Thor is amazing I love him so much. I sat in bad for about 20 minutes and just loved watching him swim in his spacious 5 gallon. I don't know what the point of squeezing a fighter into a cube or cup is when you can't see them swim or spread their fins?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

He sounds awesome  are you going to take any photos of him?


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea I have this cool one were he is staring at me from inside the tank so I will put it up in a day or so. I absoloutley love how much his colours have increased since I bought him home.


----------

